# How High can Havs Jump?



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Just curious....we did have a fenced off area in the kitchen a few months ago and never figured out how Dexter got out of the kitchen. 

My dh has said Dexter has jumped over the little gate blocking the hallway...so, we do not use that gate at this time. 

Dexter has been loose in the house for at least a month. 

He does know how to check out the Dining Room table and he can jump straight off the table. 

I beginning to think there is part rabbit in Havs!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*dexter is sure growing up cute*

Daisy is my jumper...and she can climb any gate too. I have seen her push a chair to get up to places she cannot reach...it takes a while...but where there is a will there is a way.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter is like Tigger, he jumps very high and can get over any gate we have. If I'm holding Murphy he can jump up as high as Murphy is when he's in my arms. Luckily he hasn't gotten onto the kitchen or dining room table, I'd die!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

My poor dogs don't stand a chance with me as their mother. I do everything I can to discourage jumping. On the bed, if I get off the bed for any reason I tell them to stay...when they do get off the bed, it's either the ramp or I pick them up. They can jump up on the couch but they don't seem all that interested in getting up there. 

Am I just lucky or am I turning them into little "fraidy cats."


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I never thought to discourage it! I guess we just thought it was something puppies do. (And now dogs!)


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Ann, I am sure I am probably doing the wrong thing....it's not so much I discourage it, just don't encourage it. The bed is so high and I am not sure I will ever be comfortable with them jumping off it. They do a good job of jumping off our retaining wall outside but there is no place high enough that worries me. I will probably end up with uncoordinated dogs that trip over their own feet.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I don't let mine jump off my bed either because it's so high. We really don't let them up there anyway but occasionally they'll be up for a few minutes. I'm terrified they'll hurt themselves though. The highest thing they jump off is the couch.


----------



## shilohluv (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for the post. Shiloh is a little over 7 months and doesn't even try to get on anything. He is only about 6 lbs, so he is still tiny, but I can't wait until he can go up stairs. He will go up the 2 in front of the house, but not the stairs in the house. We have to carry him up and carry him down. It is a bit annoying. He can't jump on the bed or couch. I wonder if he will ever learn the stairs. I hope so.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We have some patio chairs out on the dog porch that the seat is 28" off the floor (eating table height is 29"). Roxie, Posh, and Imme can each sail into my lap with little effort. I don't let them jump down though. 

Imme has to stay in her crate at feeding time because she can bounce up and down on her rear legs and get her head and shoulders above the 36" counter top to get food out of a bowl or knock the bowl off. She's 9 or 10 (I don't remember exactly when her birthday is) and has OFA Fair hip ratiing-that was before we learned that the view of the xray is as important as the hips.

These dogs can jump a lot higher than most people give them credit for.

shihlohluv, Do the stairs in the house have open or closed in risers? We have some stairs in our house that have open risers and Twinkle has never wanted to go up those steps. If they have closed risers I would imagine that Shiloh will learn to negotiate them.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Mine jump on and off the couch and chairs. They will jump on and off beds if they are not high. My new bed is a lot higher than the old one, so I pick them up to get on or off. When Shelby wants my attention, she will jump from sitting on the floor up to my waist.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Dusty can easily jump 31 inches onto the bed. She can also clear a 24 inch ex-pen but almost never bothers. Jackson, the foster we had, could and did often jump over the ex-pen. He had to be crated when we were gone. Indie never jumps onto the bed or over the ex-pen.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Tom - you mentioned stairs. Gryff sails up and down the stairs in our house. However, he absolutely refuses to go down the basement stairs. They are closed in the back (not like Brady Bunch stairs), but they aren't carpeted. For whatever reason, if I'm down there, he will stand at the top of the stairs and whine for me to come back up.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry used to do an amazing vertical jump when he was a pup.
People were amazed.
now, not so much.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Cicero is like me...he doesn't jump unless he has to.  I wrote on this thread when he was about 6 months old that he wasn't jumping on the sofa yet...and a week later he did. I did discourage him from jumping on the bed and especially off the bed since my DD had to have surgery on her dogs leg from an injury. Cicero does jump on the chairs and sofa because he HAS to be in his Daddy's lap....but that's about it for him. I would pass out if he tried to jump on my table!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I've seen Tori jump from a standing position to the top of our 36" retaining wall in the backyard, without much effort at all. She doesn't do it often, only when her "staircase"(aka the waterfall) has the water running in it.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Keeping with the topic.......What size fence for the inside would be suitable? And what size fence for the outside would be safe for a Hav? I do not even know what fence heights come in for the outside............Another search! 

Has any Hav jumped over a fenced yard? What height was the fence?


----------

